# pencil, Pen, or marker?



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

Just wondering what you guys use on the jobsite most for marking? We generally just use carpenter pencils but i just picked up a 2-pack of Swanson ever sharp pencils and love them.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Carpenter pencils/keel/sharpie for framing/layout.

Mechanical pencils for finish/shop work....:thumbsup:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I keep a 20 pack of #2 pencils in my truck door. I never got into carpenter's pencils or markers. If I'm doing cabinet work or working on finished materials I'll use a soft crayon on painter's tape to avoid denting the material.

The #2 tips do break more so I usually have 2-3 on me and just switch them to another pocket when they break.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Ya gotta get those 2.5 HB pencils. Like the art store sells, I assume, since they never have any on the shelves at the office supply store. 

Or I think Gary Katz sells them through his website. You can get a better pencil, but you'll never pay more.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I use a metal scribe quite a bit on varnished wood. Makes a very crisp white line.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11215


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Used those but had a horrible issue dropping them once and the cone on the tip would break off. Generally use a .07 mechanical pencil.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I mostly use 2HB pencils. For the past 6 months or so I've been using a carpenters pencil. Sometimes I use marker. Never pen, as I find ink doesn't really grab well on materials.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Carpenters pencil when doing framing/rough work and a number 2 when doing trim, fine work.
Carpenters for drywall, marker for tile.

Sometimes I have no choice and try to find anything with a point because the damn pencil just cant be found.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Usually pens for me, only thing that will stay clipped to my pocket. Problem is I wear them inside, take them out and put them in the drawer when I get home, don't bring it back in the truck in the morning and eventually have a huge collection in the house. Today I ran out of pens and had to use a carpenter pencil all day...I believe it fell out of my pocket 100x by lunch.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the big fat round pencils kids learn to write with. Fits behind the ear perfect!!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I used those fat pencils for years (My First Ticonderoga). But I have switched over to Fast Caps Fatboy mechanical pencil.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the big round pencils they have a softer lead so does not leave a mark on my steel siding, where as the flat one will. pen for marking on foam. anything on wood.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone try dixon triangular black pencils? There great...

http://www.amazon.com/Dixon-Tri-Conderoga-Triangular-Wood-Cased-22500/dp/B001TQFX3I


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I carry them all but use the Super Pencil the most. Sharpie, Pencil, pen, Keal sized fat pencil...


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Pentel p209 is the pencil I use it's a drafting pencil with .9mm lead. Being a drafting pencil the tip is designed to be used against a straight edge. It has a very long metal tip with a long taper above that.

http://www.staples.com/Pentel-Sharp-Mechanical-Pencils-9mm-Yellow-2-Pack/product_810721

Also carry a carpenters pencil and a sharpie.
Cole


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Rich D. said:


> Anyone try dixon triangular black pencils? There great...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dixon-Tri-Conderoga-Triangular-Wood-Cased-22500/dp/B001TQFX3I


I have 2 boxes of 3. I haven't opened them yet. I tried the Fatboy and haven't looked back.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I have 2 boxes of 3. I haven't opened them yet. I tried the Fatboy and haven't looked back.


Try them. For finish work you wont be disapointed


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'll keep them safe. If I loose my Fatboy and my spare Fatboy that'll be the first pencil package I open up..... If I don't get another Fatboy. :laughing:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Carpenter pencil and lumber crayon for framing. .09mm mechanical pencil for finish/trim work. Sharpie for plumbing and electrical (marking pipe). I also ues the sharpie for tile. It doesn't come off in the water like pencil does.

I tried #2 pencils 1 time for about five minutes. Didn't work very well for me. I try to get the hard lead carpenter pencils, they leave a much finer line, and last alot longer.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Holy spam


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

SDel Prete said:


> Holy spam


Something like this happened over at Drywall Talk and I still don't think they fixed everything. 

I hope this site doesn't get hacked or something. 

They world needs to know how we mark our stuff!!


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

JR Shepstone said:


> Something like this happened over at Drywall Talk and I still don't think they fixed everything.
> 
> I hope this site doesn't get hacked or something.
> 
> They world needs to know how we mark our stuff!!


Exactly! Lol


----------

